# dbol blue hearts



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 18, 2012)

whats up fellas. just received my massive order and in that order i have a nice little bag or dbol blue hearts. the whole order is from EK. just looking for some feedback on these ? you guys like them


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 18, 2012)

Umm there pure evil in a pill!! There very good. I have been on for three days and have accused my gf of cheating twice and almos ran a trucker off the road. Ya they work lol!!


----------



## overburdened (Apr 18, 2012)

Those are body research dbol... BEST dbol tabs on the market!


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

I love em! I ran the exact same ones.


----------



## Aaza86 (Apr 18, 2012)

very hard to get ther like gold dust!! iv been trying for ages man!!! bests dianabols iv ever took


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 18, 2012)

HELL YEA!!! you guys just got me all excited haha i cant wait to start these on monday! ill post feedback


----------



## FordFan (Apr 18, 2012)

They suck!! I'll dispose of them for you.  I'm currently running 30mg of them with 50mg a-50(Iran hormone) with 100mg Tne and 100 mg npp.  Yes this is a mass cycle! Blue hearts are my favorite.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 18, 2012)

How do you like the IH drols? I was running something similar. 30mg Blue hearts and 50mg Kalpa drol. It was nice.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 18, 2012)

I got fake ones, not from here though a long time ago. I was pissed. Had to toss a ton of dbol.

If you get the real stuff I hear it's good! Lucky.


----------



## Deity (Apr 18, 2012)

They will make you question if you have all your plates on the bar after about 2 weeks. LOL, best dbol hands down.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> How do you like the IH drols? I was running something similar. 30mg Blue hearts and 50mg Kalpa drol. It was nice.



Love the IH drols.  I wish I had stocked up on them. They are like dbol blue hearts.  Once you find a good brand, stick with it.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 18, 2012)

well EK also carries the IH drol your talking about. i might just have to make yet another purchase lol hey sloppy how is the kalpa drol? i have a few packs of that but havent ran it yet. i like there anavar and halo


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm using them right now, is only day 4 tho, can't wait around day 10 when Dbol usually starts to show results for me. First time using blue hearts too.


----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)

giustra199 said:


> Those are body research dbol



^ agreed.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 19, 2012)

Im waiting on a few hundred myself cant wait ...Are the ones from SFY body research ?


----------



## Grozny (Apr 19, 2012)

*this is one of my old theard

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/144690-how-spot-fake-danabol-ds.html

*
*Any bottle of Danabol DS with a Body Research logo and (???Distributed by Body Research???) is a counterfeit of March Pharmaceutical???s registered/licensed product*. 

_Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)
Registration Number 1A 366/46
Name DANABOL DS
Class SPECIAL CONTROL DRUG
Dosage form COMPRESSED TABLET
Drug Type INTERNAL USE
Quality of Unit 1 TABLET Contains
METHANDROSTENOLONE 10.00 MG.
Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS
Licence Number : 1 3/26
Supplier/Distributor MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Manufacturer MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Also March has renamed and re-registered Stanol because of the mass counterfeiting problems. Stanol has been renamed Stanozolol.
Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)
Registration Number 1A 460/43
Name STANOZOLOL
Class SPECIAL CONTROL DRUG
Dosage form COMPRESSED TABLET
Drug Type INTERNAL USE
Quality of Unit 1 TABLET Contains
STANOZOLOL 5.00 MG.
Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS
Licence Number : 1 3/26
Supplier/Distributor MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED
Manufacturer MARCH PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANY LIMITED_

*March Pharmaceutical does not export products outside Thailand.Counterfeit Danabol DS can be found worldwide and even at pharmacies inside Thailand. 

Since counterfeit product are not controlled/regulated by any agencies there is no telling what active ingredients or the amount they contain.*

*From March Pharmaceutical *

"March Pharmaceutical Co.,Ltd product line does not focus on Anabolic Hormones as we carry only 3 such products.We would like the consumer to beaware that the 2 products mentioned in this post are widely counterfeited and to be aware how to tell the genuine products from the counterfeit."

Though March complaints about the counterfeites some guys on the net rave about the counterfeit jar that is completely sealed (made in China distributed also from Bulgaria turkey etc) and has blue harts. Loose Blue harts from China where very good also, but that depends of course on the source.​






 Attached Thumbnails


----------



## murf23 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^^^^ So anything that says body research is counterfeit ...But ppl still swear by them . So they are counterfeit but still gtg ?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2012)

I looked at mine and they look more like the rel ones. I dont have the bottle tho.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 19, 2012)

March doesn't produce the blue hearts anymore. It should all be from BR. Doesn't mean they are bunk. I'd say 90% of the people in this thread are talking about the body research brand.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 19, 2012)

shit now you guys got me worried haha im just going to take 50mg a day and if in a week or so nothing happens ill assume there fake


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 19, 2012)

They're good to go bro. I have used the same ones.


----------



## dawun (Apr 19, 2012)

First try it! 40-60mg seperated 2-3xtimes daily, strenght will come and you will gain weight if the diet is good. And yea good pumps.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 19, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Umm there pure evil in a pill!! There very good. I have been on for three days and have accused my gf of cheating twice and almos ran a trucker off the road. Ya they work lol!!



MMMmmm sounds fun!


----------



## Imosted (Apr 19, 2012)

I am on the blue hearts as well for the last 10 days or so, 40 mg a day, feeling pretty good:d


----------



## Aaza86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guy the EK your talkin about is this an online site??


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 20, 2012)

idk but i just put 20lbs on in 4 weeks from them so gtg either way on other stuff but nothing to really kick in like that yet


----------



## Grozny (Apr 20, 2012)

Danabol its a quite risky buy cuz its mostly copied brand and there is no any real stuff outside of Thailand. In Europe a lot of fakes of Body Research come from Bulgaria now all depend of your source and some copies are still g2g.

Got these when i was over in Thailand, bought them just for the sake of it as they were cheap.


----------



## dawun (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea the fake and the real blue hearts is still widely available. The fakes comes from Romania/Bulgaria/Poland. 
EK is g2g. And why you think that he sending you fake dbol. I dont think that EK deals with the fake dbol and risk his good name,sending you few fake blue hearts.
And also other manufacturers are available which dbol is high quality or better.


----------



## Pav636 (Apr 20, 2012)

Day 3 on mine 40 mg, feel good going to give it a few more days..


----------



## Drew1975 (Jun 24, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Danabol its a quite risky buy cuz its mostly copied brand and there is no any real stuff outside of Thailand. In Europe a lot of fakes of Body Research come from Bulgaria now all depend of your source and some copies are still g2g.
> 
> Got these when i was over in Thailand, bought them just for the sake of it as they were cheap.




WOW the real deal by March....nowt how the hearts are fck all like fake body research.. more shinny looking and smoove all over...

i had 500 hearts by BR they where fake crap pluss all they did the more you had was make you feel sick...

not good.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 24, 2012)

Drew1975 said:


> WOW the real deal by March....nowt how the hearts are fck all like fake body research.. more shinny looking and smoove all over...
> 
> i had 500 hearts by BR they where fake crap pluss all they did the more you had was make you feel sick...
> 
> not good.



this is real deal  of thai dbol from March but u can also get copies from BR that works pretty well.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 24, 2012)

not sure if i got a fake batch, but i've been running 5 a day for two weeks and havent seen any gains lol i switched to var at 100mg ED and by day 4 i felt great strength increases. I assume it was bunk, my tabs look more like the real ones tho


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 24, 2012)

btex you have fake one for sure!next time go get march pharmaceuticals or some other brands


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> btex you have fake one for sure!next time go get march pharmaceuticals or some other brands



big true


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 24, 2012)

blue hearts are one of my favorite all time gears. i bought some var from the EK sale that didnt work so i dont think id buy the blue hearts from them but if they are gtg then ur set they are amazing


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 24, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> btex you have fake one for sure!next time go get march pharmaceuticals or some other brands



this is what i have but i got them from a friend and ihave no idea where he got them. im in need of more but have no idea where to get them and i paid half the price for 500 that everyone who seems to carry them charges =/


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 24, 2012)

I love dbol. I love Anadrol also. I love dbol. Chew em up, and if you have years and years of expieriance, we can actually tell you if they are underdosed. I'm 90% plus acurate. Also test c is easy to tell by taste test even if more BA is added to cover taste. I'm very good. But in the end, we ALL win some and lose sometimes. Hopefully we win more than we lose.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jun 24, 2012)

I love blue hearts! Mines are from SB lab tho


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 25, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> I love dbol. I love Anadrol also. I love dbol. Chew em up, and if you have years and years of expieriance, we can actually tell you if they are underdosed. I'm 90% plus acurate. Also test c is easy to tell by taste test even if more BA is added to cover taste. I'm very good. But in the end, we ALL win some and lose sometimes. Hopefully we win more than we lose.


i let mine disolve under my tongue


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 25, 2012)

There good stuff you will like them.


----------



## Thugz (Aug 5, 2012)

hey dutch master, any side effects off those danabol blue hearts??? and what kinda routine do you take to use them??? is it 3 a day or what???
and more importantenly is there any website or anything you use to recieve them??? sorry for all the questions bud, just intereseted.


----------



## Thugz (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think I'm gonna get fuckall of a reply.


----------

